
IncludeOS: Getting somewhere - ingve
https://github.com/hioa-cs/IncludeOS/releases/tag/v0.8.0
======
ajbetteridge
Why would I want to "include" an OS in my code? Not rolling, genuinely curious
as to the specific needs.

